# 2 week orientation camp before RMC



## Renwick (13 Jul 2011)

Hi there,

I have been accepted to RMC and am attending this fall.  I have been told that i am to go to St Jean for two weeks prior to getting to RMC.  Can anyone give me any info in regards to what to expect there?  I have been looking for information and have only been able to find info on the BMOQ which this is clearly not.  My recruitment center has been quite vague on the details to be honest.  Any ideas would be totally appreciated.  ???


----------



## Bowen (13 Jul 2011)

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/index-eng.asp

That's a link to the information booklet that was sent to me. Recruit camp is basically a 2 week introduction course to the military. It's held at the same place as BMOQ so a lot of this information is relevant to the Orientation Camp that will be held there. I've heard it's like the first 2 weeks of BMOQ.

I'll be going from August 13th - August 27th to CFLRS in St. Jean.

http://www.rmc.ca/ji-ir/ji-ir-eng.asp#rc-cr

There's also a blurb about 1/3 of the way down the page about RMC Recruit Camp.


----------



## Renwick (13 Jul 2011)

Thanks Bowen!  Appreciate it.


----------



## jwtg (13 Jul 2011)

Expect lots of drill, classroom time for basic instruction, PT, inspections, getting yelled at, and lots of pushups.  This list is not all inclusive.


----------

